# Best way to domesticate a coyote???



## preacher

Not seriously. . .just having some fun.  But wouldn't it be cool to see the looks on the faces of the employees at Pet Smart when you come walkin' through with your coyote on a leash lookin' for some Purina Varmint Chow?  Hypothetically of course, and just for fun, how would you go about trapping and domesticating a coyote?  What would you use him for. . .I mean besides a loyal family pet, and what sort of name would you give him or her?


----------



## kotchman

I've actually heard of a guy who tamed two hyenas down and kept them in his house like lap dogs. I don't know how to post videos so search "pet hyenas" sometime. Probably the same concept, as for a name Mr. Tiggles sounds like a good coyote name


----------



## jason bales

I dont think you could unless it was real young my friend had a wolf and it was wierd didnt act like a dog at all. But it would be cool to have one as a pet


----------



## bfriendly

I think you would have to catch a PUP...........and Wile E of course!


----------



## Theduckhunter13

Yea I believe anything caught when it is young can be tamed down I mean look at all these show lions, bears, elephants and crap they have these days.......My vote for the name is snuggles


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Best coyote name I know of is Hillary


----------



## davidf

i know a guy that that had coyote/chow cross it was ok until it was around 2 years old then it would freak out at just about anything and attack the the closest thing around. Human or another animal he had to have it put down.  I know what it was because the parents where killing my chickens and i had to take them out. I found their den and took the pups and put them in a pen by my barn to draw them out in the daytime. It worked like a charm as soon as the pups started yelping they came a running.


----------



## Capt Quirk

According to Audubon, they can make very intelligent pets.


----------



## preacher

I like Professor Thornwell for a name.


----------



## Leather Lung

Hey Preacher...I figured you would want to name it John the Baptist...that is unless you're a Presbyterian...


----------



## tommy jacobs

*Domesticating a Yote*

I have found the best way to domesticate a coyote is with a 308, or a 300 win mag, JMO


----------



## Bkeepr

My Dad had a yote mix.  She was about 40 pounds, gray and tan with a black saddle.  She showed up at his farm as a starving adolescent.  He started feeding her.  It took him six months to be able to touch her, so he named her Spooky.  She was a great pet.  If you came over with a dog, and she saw you petting the dog, then she would come up to be petted.  She enjoyed the company of dogs too.  Dad never had any problems with rats, groundhogs, or even deer eating his purple hull peas or kicking in his watermelons when Spooky was on guard.  He saw her shake a raccoon to death once, too.  She was also good with the grandkids and would pull on their clothing if she thought they were getting too close to the river bank.  She was hit by a car; the vet tried to operate on her shoulder but she died of shock.  She always was a wild thing.


----------



## preacher

Wow Bkeeper, I was just messing around, but that's a pretty neat story.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bowyer29

I have not been able to find it, but I would have sworn there was a guy on here one time that had a female something or other that he saw a yote come play with several times in a week or something. Anyway, ended up he caught them mating and he was gonna sell the pups.


----------



## dtala

I raised a coyote pup from a very young age, you could hold and pet her when young. But by four months you could not catch or hold her. At six months she would eat ya up....very wild.

  troy


----------



## Boneskull

preacher said:


> Not seriously. . .just having some fun.  But wouldn't it be cool to see the looks on the faces of the employees at Pet Smart when you come walkin' through with your coyote on a leash lookin' for some Purina Varmint Chow?  Hypothetically of course, and just for fun, how would you go about trapping and domesticating a coyote?  What would you use him for. . .I mean besides a loyal family pet, and what sort of name would you give him or her?





Somebody has done it. Here is a picture of a Coyote (1 of 2) caught and dispatched in one of my leghold traps that had a dog collar on that had the owners name and phone number on it. This was just a couple of weeks ago.
Imagine having to try to get that around a coyotes neck.
Bone


----------



## fishnguy

I knew a man in Arkansas that raised one from a really small pup. We were hauling hay and putting it in his barn where Mr. Byrd had a cat with kittens. Mr. Byrd started moving the kittens and the coyote picked one up with it's mouth and moved it to where Mr. Byrd had placed the kittens. When we were done unloading the hay, I stood back on the end of the trailer as we headed back out into the hay field. The yote ran up behind and nipped me on the ankle! It had not shown any agression or misbehavior toward me the whole time we were unloading the hay. Perhaps the yote was trying to put me in a safer place or giving me a love bite!


----------



## Throwback

Boneskull said:


> Somebody has done it. Here is a picture of a Coyote (1 of 2) caught and dispatched in one of my leghold traps that had a dog collar on that had the owners name and phone number on it. This was just a couple of weeks ago.
> Imagine having to try to get that around a coyotes neck.
> Bone





Escaped from a fox pen?

T


----------



## TBurnham

tommy jacobs said:


> I have found the best way to domesticate a coyote is with a 308, or a 300 win mag, JMO



I dont know about best but it sure it the FASTEST way!!!


----------



## Boneskull

Throwback said:


> Escaped from a fox pen?
> 
> T



YES, about 7 miles from where they were caught. They are done rambling now though.
Bone


----------



## TBurnham

7 miles.....they done covered some ground. Wonder how many rabbits bit the dust in that 7 mile trek??


----------



## Throwback

A friend of mine shot one trying to kill his goats with a collar on it. There is no fox pen anywhere near here. 

I have read that the can travel a LOOOONG way at times. 

T


----------



## redneckcamo

I heard there was a mineral you can give them that will tame them rather nicely .........LEAD  I believe they called it


----------



## TBurnham

redneckcamo said:


> I heard there was a mineral you can give them that will tame them rather nicely .........LEAD  I believe they called it



But only in the "right" doseage


----------



## danny-s

*tameing*



TBurnham said:


> But only in the "right" doseage



i hear 150gr is about the average dose, but depending on the (docs) syringe size you may use a 55gr dose


----------



## Southeast Offroad

A friend of mine has a pet coyote.  Lives in the house and sleeps in his room next to his bed.  It will only go in or out of out one door of the house.  Calls it Maggie.


----------



## squirrelhunter912

you cant domesticate a coyote because they are primarily predators you cant tame red fox either but youu CAN tame a grey fox and itll be just like a house cat.


----------



## Southeast Offroad

See previous post.


----------



## rawdawg2034

I raised a coyote once she was a hand full . You cant ever trust them. if you do you better have a claw hammer handy to beat it off of your hand when it latches on!!!!!!!!


----------



## 027181

it cant be but so different from people who have wolfs, my grandma has some indian neighbors that have a wolf, he's crazy and has to be fed a rabbit once or twice a week i believe, no dog food


----------



## 1kruger

My red heeler pete gets mistaken for a yote all the time.


----------



## Headsortails

You might get him married. It sure domesticated me!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sure are alot of Yote wisperers around!


----------



## Queen

Would be kinda cool


----------



## daisy102998

I have a friend that and 1/2 coyote 1/2 german shepard.  It was way cool.  Would retrieve dove.


----------



## 4wheeling4life

how long has it been since a wild animal has been domesticated like 500 yrs or so? so you better get started asap.


----------



## tommy jacobs

I raised 5 this year, Raised them up off the ground when my 308 hit there chest !


----------



## Bkeepr

I found some photos of my dad's coy-dog Spooky and scanned them into the computer!


----------



## GAJoe

Here's one from a tiny pup
http://www.dailycoyote.net/


----------



## BowanaLee

My grand dad had fox hounds. My dad raised a gray fox. Said it wasn't much different than any other pet except its urine smelled REAL strong.  
The dogs didn't like it much though.    ...Aint sure about yotes ?


----------



## slip

027181 said:


> it cant be but so different from people who have wolfs, my grandma has some indian neighbors that have a wolf, he's crazy and has to be fed a rabbit once or twice a week i believe, no dog food


i believe that would be a dead wolf in no time


Bkeepr said:


> I found some photos of my dad's coy-dog Spooky and scanned them into the computer!



pretty pup.


----------



## LaRue

kotchman said:


> I've actually heard of a guy who tamed two hyenas down and kept them in his house like lap dogs. I don't know how to post videos so search "pet hyenas" sometime. Probably the same concept, as for a name Mr. Tiggles sounds like a good coyote name



Dude...out in Africa they've been training hyenas for years.  Those things get huge and vicious looking.


----------



## Bkeepr

On some episode of Monsterquest on the History channel they concluded that the French Beast of Gevaldon (don't know the correct spelling) which legend says was a werewolf that killed over a hundred people was actually some guy's pet hyena that he trained to attack.


----------



## CASE-XX

I think you would have to catch a pup or two let them breed. what im trying to say is generation breakdown. Then you would be able to keep ones as a pet.


----------



## HillbillyJim

I've found that once you get them stuffed and mounted they make really good pets.  Don't need to feed them at all and they never have to go outside.  Easy to pet without fear of getting bit too.


----------



## LYNN

*While in Russia I dealt with a Russian wolf*

which was supposedly domesticated by a Russian Pilot    (Victor). Well he did not seem so domesticated. Probably taught to hate American. Took about a week before he was able to get a fang into me, but luckily it was my Size 12 boot. We both shook it violently. Until Victor save me (or him)
He also immediately took dominion over any game I was able to shoot near him. It took half a clip out and AK 47 at 6 feet and a big rope to get him off a Cariboo I killed. Made camping interesting anyway.


----------

